
Ask HN: How much are you spending on marketing? - nickchangs
Are you spending on marketing currently? If yes, how much are you spending and what&#x27;s your ROI? Do you outsource or you DIY? If you outsource, are you happy with your existing marketing agency&#x2F;partner? By marketing I mean spending on UI&#x2F;UX, copy, social media, google ads, landing pages etc. Edit: How much time do you invest in marketing on a daily&#x2F;weekly&#x2F;monthly basis?
======
TekMol
I often see questions asked in this manner on HN and they usually go without
answers. I think the reason is that asking without telling us about yourself
first feels kinda strange / egoistic. I'm pretty sure if you answer these
questions yourself first and provide some background on what you do, people
will fee much more inclined to join your discussion.

